# Where is encryption prompt before boot menu configured?



## micski (Feb 1, 2016)

I noticed, that one of my FreeBSD 10.2 servers prompts for encryption passphrase before the boot menu, while other of my FreeBSD 10.2 servers will present the boot menu, and boot to a point before networking, before it will prompt for encryption passphrase. The latter solution does not work that well because it is hidden among USB related messages and not always responsive. Where is encryption prompt before boot menu configured? I assume, that it has to be done during the installation process.


----------



## Jov (Feb 2, 2016)

Change

```
geom_eli_passphrase_prompt="YES"
```
to

```
geom_eli_passphrase_prompt="NO"
```
in /boot/loader.conf


----------



## micski (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks. The configuration did not contain any of these. I added the "YES" and it worked out perfectly.


----------

